# Can a miscarriage take just 1 day?



## Rainbowsend

Hi, 

I am a little confused, I had a missed miscarriage back in April and it took weeks of scans, spotting, bleeds and check ups and finally ended with a d&c.

This time, I took a test that read 1-2 weeks pregnant. then I got some light pink bleeding, which i put down to implantation bleeding... but this got heavier - (but only when I wiped for tmi) I'd was was about 5-10ml every hour. This lasted for just one day then seemed to clear up. I was away on vacations so couldnt get to the docs until i returned. On return from hols I took a pregnancy test and this one read 'Not Pregnant' i had not had much pregnancy symptoms either, so I guess this pregnancy was not meant to be, what I am confused about however is, now the test was negative - is that it - thats all of the bleeding over!??? Anyone else had this same thing -I am a little confused right now.

Thanks


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm sorry, I don't know. Did you get your period at all? (or rather the level of bleeding that you would expect at your period) or are you waiting for a 'full' bleed? Sorry to be indelicate, but is your period late? 

perhaps somebody here could help you, but maybe go and see your doctor to just make sure that all is well down there....

best wishes


----------



## Rainbowsend

Yes, I had a doctors appointment today, but she just said if the pregnancy test was negative then I've had a miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. But what I'm confused about is, is the miscarriage now over cos of the negative test - or am I still due to bleed more, it was just like a days period really minimal cramping, and was only apparent at toilet visits (although I knew I needed to go) but not much on actual pad just when wipe??

Is it all over now?? Doctor said if I like I could try take another test first thing in morning?? Anyone else had anything at all similar?? X


----------



## rockstar

I have had this and put it down to a chemical, started what I thought was implantation then got heavier for lit a day :(


----------



## Rainbowsend

Is a chemical & miscarriage the same thing just really early on... I guess I just wait for AF now then. 

Thanks xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

You will still cycle again with time. A miscarriage can be all at once, and then you wait for AF. Or it can be a one to six hour ordeal followed by AF for a week or two. Even then most Dr's seem to want to wait it out for a complete cycle or two before okaying TTC again.


----------



## bellamamma

Rainbowsend said:


> Is a chemical & miscarriage the same thing just really early on... I guess I just wait for AF now then.
> 
> Thanks xx

I had a similar m/c at 5 weeks, really seemed like nothing at all, but on the scan, it was gone, it is possible for it to happen like that early on. A chemical is the name they use for an early miscarriage (usually when or near when period is due, but some docs use it for up to 6 weeks). You could ovulate in the next few weeks, and get your AF right on schedule next month, or maybe a little later. Sorry you're going through this, :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Rainbowsend said:


> Is a chemical & miscarriage the same thing just really early on...

Yes, pretty much. A chemical is the name they give to a very very early miscarriage. The sort of situation where, if you hadn't actually taken a HPT, you wouldn't even have realised you were PG because you get bleeding at the same time as you would have expected your period anyway. (Someone also told me it's when you have a miscarriage before the pregnancy has been confirmed by a blood test, but that definition doesn't work if you live in the UK, because they don't do blood tests here.)


----------



## tabathatyler

Rainbowsend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a little confused, I had a missed miscarriage back in April and it took weeks of scans, spotting, bleeds and check ups and finally ended with a d&c.
> 
> This time, I took a test that read 1-2 weeks pregnant. then I got some light pink bleeding, which i put down to implantation bleeding... but this got heavier - (but only when I wiped for tmi) I'd was was about 5-10ml every hour. This lasted for just one day then seemed to clear up. I was away on vacations so couldnt get to the docs until i returned. On return from hols I took a pregnancy test and this one read 'Not Pregnant' i had not had much pregnancy symptoms either, so I guess this pregnancy was not meant to be, what I am confused about however is, now the test was negative - is that it - thats all of the bleeding over!??? Anyone else had this same thing -I am a little confused right now.
> 
> Thanks

 Am so glad you posted thos post .. Am sorry to here your loss hugss ... An goin throu the same am 7 weeks pregnant but had tinu spottin but when I wiped. It coverd the whole toilet paper it was bright red nd stringy nd every time I wiped it was the same wit tiny tiny clots. Then woke up this mornin and wiped and the same happened but now it all gone not bleeding just whiye cloudy discharge x


----------



## FeLynn

I think its depends sometimes we dont know we are miscarrying until it happens which can be light bleeding to heavy flow. It can take a day or so or a few weeks. It just depends each of us are different. Chemical is different then a miscarriage or missed miscarriage


----------



## amjon

When I had my chemical I got BFP at 7DPO, then it got fainter instead of darker. I had a tiny clot and brown and pink spotting at 9DPO, then AF showed up when she was due.


----------

